# Mythology (help me!)



## Hodge (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm a completist. I've looked all over Amazon.com for whole collections of Celtic, Norse, and Greek mythology. I have found none. And I desperately want them (especially the Celtic myths).

If anyone knows of any *complete* mythology compilations, let me know.


----------



## Rico (Sep 3, 2005)

Edith Hamilton's _Mythology_ is reasonably good


----------



## Kane (Sep 3, 2005)

I've read most about Celtic mythology online, Hodge, maybe you should try it.  There are lots of online resources.


----------



## Jabatt (Sep 4, 2005)

google the Folio Society and see if you come up with anything for them. I have their two book series of the complete compilation of Greek Mythology. if you find the other mythology compilations, let me know. i would be most interested in them, along with egyptian mythology.


----------



## Hodge (Sep 4, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> I've read most about Celtic mythology online, Hodge, maybe you should try it.  There are lots of online resources.



It doesn't work for me... I don't like reading off the screen (tires the eyes), and I have to have them in an easily accessible book. Plus, I like to have the full story—translated from actual texts (which is actually a bit harder with Celtic mythology since it was mostly oral tradition) so I know what I'm reading is legit and not abridged or summarized.


----------



## Verago (Sep 4, 2005)

Try borrowing Bulfinch's Mythology from your local library...it's got Greek, Roman, and some others...


----------



## Kane (Sep 4, 2005)

Hodge said:
			
		

> Kane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just the thing, though.  The internet offers information from such a vast wealth of sources that it's very easy to verify the information.  In a book, you are reading a (usually) well researched offering of information, but from the viewpoint of one man's compilation.  On the internet, you can read up about the subject on one site, then cross-reference with several other sites, picking out the most commonly agreed upon facts.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 4, 2005)

as far as i know that conatins most of the Ulster Cycle of the Celtic stuff, Cattle raid of Cooley, The Hound of Ulster and all the major Irish stories...you could always try amazon.co.uk as well


----------



## Hodge (Sep 5, 2005)

Sweet, I found some. Thanks for the help, guys. I love Greek and Norse mythology (the latter more than the former), and for some reason, Celtic mythology appeals to me on a very deep level...

I've decided to go with the original translations of the whole texts and some of the best retellings of the tales. It's a pity there are so many different versions...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 5, 2005)

For Greek, all you need to do is read the classics. The ideal one would be _The Library of Greek Mythology_ by Apollodorus; that way you are getting a contemporary feel for the myths.


----------



## Hodge (Sep 5, 2005)

I already have _The Metamorphoses_ by Ovid (one of my favorites), and I'm getting the entire _Apollodorus_. For my Norse needs, I'm getting the prose and poetic _Edda_, as well as one of the better modern retellings of the tales. And for my Celtic needs, I'm getting the first translation of _The Tain_, the best translation of _The Mabinogion_, Evangeline Walton's retelling of _The Mabinogion_, and another modern retelling of the stories.

I love mythology. Egyptian and Native American legends are next on my list.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 5, 2005)

What about Baltic mythology? Finland, Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania.


----------

